# Newbie Here



## WateringTS (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone.

Morning/Afternoon/Evening to wherever your based in the world!

This is a tough on for me but here goes.

I am a male, 32 years of age who suffers from Rosacea since around 15/16.

I began using some make up (usually powder) and for a while it worked,

Now it never sets, or when my face becomes increasingly warm, it breaks up and then smears all over my face showing my bright red angry nose.

I do post on a Rosacea forum but nobody really takes about make up cover up.

I hope i am in the right place for help. I hate leaving my house at times.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2020)

Have you changed your skincare routine recently? Were you priming your face before applying foundation previously?


----------



## WateringTS (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi,

No never used primer as i found it to be more greasy on my nose.  

Maybe the soolantra cream (vital for my fight against Rosacea) reapplying that in the morning is causing the issue?

Will try it tomorrow where i dont top it up in the morning


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 30, 2020)

Seems to me Soolantra only needs applying once a day, based on their website? (Are you applying once in the morning and again at night?


----------



## WateringTS (Dec 1, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Seems to me Soolantra only needs applying once a day, based on their website? (Are you applying once in the morning and again at night?



I have been known to do this depending on how angry my face looks.  Think its best i look at investing cool packs for my pillows.


----------

